# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Дамп ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.Х

## yurik_ageev

Народ у кого есть дамп ключа для 5.0

----------


## yurik_ageev

Может у кого есть эмулятор?
Нард поделитесь плиз!!!!

----------


## wamp13

Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.2 с таблетками если не трудно на lawrov.vasily2013@yandex.ru киньте пожалуйста если вам не трудно либо таблеточку одну, зарание спс) (очень надо)

----------


## lekhaplaton

Мне тоже пожалуйста, очень нужен wpa2013@yandex.ru

----------


## ален-ка

И мне, пожалуйста..ключ есть в магазине, а мне надо и дома работать с базой.
krupnova-alena@mail.ru

----------


## 658739

И мне, и мне, пожалуйста..ключ есть в магазине, а мне надо и дома работать с базой. 658739@mail.ru

----------


## madvaska1

И мне, и мне, пожалуйста..ключ есть в магазине, а мне надо и дома работать с базой. netak.su@gmail.com

----------


## Серж2304

и мне , плиз. Есть копия базы с данными архива. Нужно открыть sid2304@mail.ru

----------


## Migel86

И мне пожалуйста mrak@region-kms.ru

----------


## Vel2014

И мне, пожалуйста, Помогите! Срочно нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.16.03.

---------- Post added at 12:12 ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 ----------

И мне, пожалуйста, Помогите! Срочно нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.16.03. Скиньте на VebWork@List.ru

----------


## AntropovSergei

Срочно нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации 1С Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4.19.01. 
Закинуть на sergei_antropov@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## lomovoi

Пожалуйста ...нужен эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5,2
u.uhin@mail.ru
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## sergfox

Пожалуйста ...нужна конфигурация и эмулятор ключа для конфигурации Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.1 (5.2)
sergfox@yandex.ru
Огромное спасибо.

----------


## tropikana_ner

Кому нужна конфигурация ищите тут
А мне нужен дамп ключа сюда
Заранее спасибо, огромное :)

----------


## romagtk

Поделитесь плиз эмулятором ключа Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 на bilalovr@yandex.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## waya

Добрый день!!
и мне бы то же эмулятор ключа bear_at@mail.ru , заранее спасибо!

----------


## thomas2009

Пожалуйста эмулятор ключа Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2, если есть у кого поделитесь tt7577@gmail.com с меня пиво :drinks:

----------


## Nadir

Я не понял столько просьб а ответы то хоть были?

----------


## avm3110

> а ответы то хоть были?


А зачем? Это же топик "попрошу", а реакции на просьбы абсолютно не требуются. Ясное дело, если бы кто хотел поделиться, то залил бы на какую-нибудь файлопомойку решение и дальше не парился.

----------


## Shvn

Буду очень признателен за эмулятор Vldmr@inbox.ru

----------


## kimok1988

Буду очень признателен за эмулятор HardsoftAstana@gmail.com

----------


## yurik_ageev

появился вроде эмулятор

----------


## yurik_ageev

появился вроде эмулятор, но не факт

----------


## yurik_ageev

Эмулятор есть, а толку то, теперь нужно пин-код вводить

----------

